# Stronghold 3: Von Englisch auf Deutsch umstellen über Steam nicht möglich



## Freeak (14. Januar 2012)

*Stronghold 3: Von Englisch auf Deutsch umstellen über Steam nicht möglich*

Hallo Leute ich habe ein Problem. 

Und zwar habe ich mir Stronghold 3 Zugelegt (kommt mir bitte nicht mit Bugspiel, oder der Titel ist ein einziger Bug etc.) allerdings ist der Titel lediglich auf Englisch, Französisch, Spanisch und Italienisch einzustellen. Aber kein Deutsch obwol mit mein Soft und Hardwaredealer gesagt hat, da es ja über Steam Läuft, auch auf Deutsch umstellen könnte.

Aber Pustekuchen, da ist nichts anders außer diese 4 Sprachen Einstellbar. Wenn ich Diverse Suchbegriffe über Google Eingebe bekomme ich meist nur Irgendwelche Torrentfiles für Stronghold 3 Angezeigt oder sachen die absolut nichts damit zu Schaffen haben. Gibt es eine möglichkeit die Deutschen Sprachfiles irgendowher LEGAL zu Downlioaden und in den Ordner von Steam zu implementieren? Mitunter konnte man ja über diverse Config-Einträge mnchen Spielen so auch schon Deutsch beibringen da die Sprachdateien ja vorhanden waren. Habt Ihr eventuell ne Lösung?


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stronghold 3: Von Englisch auf Deutsch umstellen über Steam nicht möglich*

wenn du steam auf deutsch hast müssten sich die sprachfiles automatisch ändern


----------



## Freeak (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Stronghold 3: Von Englisch auf Deutsch umstellen über Steam nicht möglich*

Ne macht Steam definitiv nicht. Denn das habe ich bereits getestet


----------



## Hanzo93 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Stronghold 3: Von Englisch auf Deutsch umstellen über Steam nicht möglich*

Nur so nebenbei am Rande. Hat sich die Lage bei Stronghold  3 schon verbessert oder ist es immer noch sehr verbugged? Wollte es mir unbedingt kaufen aber habe mich von den Nachrichten abschrecken lassen.


----------

